# Indian military issue watch



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

I bought this HMT Jawan this morning at the boot sale. This was military issued to the Indian forces. Griff, did you spot any of these on your recent trip ?

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...245&w=450&h=600

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...248&w=450&h=600

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is hell of a boot sale that you go to.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roy

LOL









It is a large boot sale - in the summer probably about 4 to 5 hundred sellers. It tends to have a mix of about 50% genuine car booters, having a clear out, and 50% dealers. There's normally a fair amount of watches, although competition is fierce and prices aren't always that reasonable.

This morning, I bought the Tissot Autolub and three of these indian issue watches. The Tissot was a fiver, which can't be bad. The HMT's were considerably more than that, but still ok for military issued watches. I expect Griff could have bought them for a couple of hundred Rupees in India 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

God!

It's just not fair ...... at all! I go to car boot sales up here in Leeds quite regularly and NEVER see anyhting like this. All the watches I find are either knackered cheap quartz tat, have some association to dolls (they're usually plastic, pink and have Barbie plastered all over them) or are just plain knackered!

I think we should find out when the car boot sale is that Foggy goes to, rush down there en mass and buy every damned watch we can find before Foggy gets there!

Then we can have our own car boot sale and sell the stuff to Foggy at an outrageous profit! 























Just a thought









Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

A good one though. Only boot sale I know of in Leeds is near Thornbury barracks going into Bradford. Know it Paul?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy,

Think I did see some like this on the bazaars, but can't be sure about the name. Never saw so many mechanical watches with names I've never heard of. Hard to browse though, as you get hassled so much. One kid got me with his rice shooter on the back of the neck. His expression changed though when I stared at him. The Indians never seemed to look harassed or angry. No road rages, no rows, shouting, or heated arguments that I saw. I was amazed. They seem to have a much calmer disposition to us. I was very taken with the Indians, apart from the constant begging, but after a while, you even get used to that, and become more relaxed about it.

I'd like to go back before long. Met some nice people, and liked them, including a very humerous Indian journalist and DJ, who worked on FM Rainbow I think it was, and the Indian Times. Hell of a character.

Even met the German, Dutch, and other Ambassadors. Amazing experiences.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul

Haven't been to the Thornbury barracks one yet. If it's a regular one then I'll try and get off to it one day. Ihave been out to one on the way to Harrogate (in a field near a roundabout) and there used to be a big one held at Lawnswood school occasionally. However this last one has now stopped since the school was redeveloped. The one on the way to Harrogate is the one I go to most often.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Missed out on my weekly boot sale fix today as I've got some virus.

Meeting up with a woman watch collector on tuesday though, trouble is she loves her military watches which don't really interest me too much.

I say woman, I think she is but she's got a very deep voice and must be about 6'3"!!









I don't argue too much with her!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Neil

Sounds like Nicola - is it ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Hello Foggy

I don't know her name, didn't like to get too close









But there can't be many woman answering that description about!!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I bloody hope not!


----------

